# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Anavar Only 40 mg ed 5 weeks

## jman855

VAR - 40/40/40/40/40
Nolvadex - 0/0/0/0/0/40/30/20/ off
Testostorgrow - 0/0/0/0/0/1tab ed/1 tab ed/ 1 tab ed/ off

Everybody always knocks var only cycles because of its mild AAS qualities and its high price. Many speculate that unless you run it for 10+ weeks at 60mgs+ you are wasting time and money...

Sad to say...pretty much right.

My 5 week 50mg ED supply cost me just short of $340. It was my first "real steroid " cycle (as i have done a few OTC PH's in the past), and I wanted to be sure I had my hands on something safe that would shape my body into an attractive build. PCT was nolvadex 40/30/20 to boost LH and natty test, with 1 tab of testostorogrow each day to put libido and free test back on track. 

Only neg side was libido was a little ****ed up

beginning
Age - 20
height - 6'3
weight - 190
BF - 15%
Bench - 240
Military - 55 10x

End
Age - 20
height - 6'3
weight - 197
BF - 10%
Bench - 295lb
Military - 75lb 10x

All around strength increase in my lifts, most quite dramatic.

This stuff got me big and cut up. People now notice I am in superior shape, and my strength increases were truly impressive to those around me. I did not want to look "juiced," just cut up and in good shape. Even though this is what i got, it would've been nice to get a little bigger and have a little more to show for. Still, I've retained perhaps 95% of my gains, which i am happy to say.

All in all, am i happy with my results? yeah, i like the way i look now. Was it worth edited no, i probably could've gotten similar or even better results at a fraction of the price with some methyl masterdrol or something. It really wasn't even worth the piece of mind of no neg sides. I wouldn't take var alone again unless it was alot cheaper, or stacked with test

----------


## makelovenotwar21

Hey dude a lot of people recommend clomid with var. And you got hosed on the price, sorry.

----------


## jman855

> Hey dude a lot of people recommend clomid with var. And you got hosed on the price, sorry.


yeah, i'd rather not deal with the sides from clomid though. despite what some may say, I have seen studies where Nolvadex has a substantial affect at recovering HPTA, and with var being only mildly suppressive that was good enough for me. 

And yeah, i got hosed bad. Lesson learned

----------


## Morgoth

Hey I am planning to run a Var only cycle in the future, so this is relevant to my interests. You seem to have gotten pretty good results. You are incorrect that you could have gotten the same gains with another singular compound. For instance, had you taken Test only you would not have dropped the amount of bodyfat you did. 

Tell me, how did you distribute your tabs during the day, and when did you take them? Also, what was your diet and training like? Any cardio?

Did you experience any increased aggression while on Anavar ? And how much did your libido go down? Has it recovered post PCT?

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jman855

> Hey I am planning to run a Var only cycle in the future, so this is relevant to my interests. You seem to have gotten pretty good results. You are incorrect that you could have gotten the same gains with another singular compound. For instance, had you taken Test only you would not have dropped the amount of bodyfat you did. 
> 
> Tell me, how did you distribute your tabs during the day, and when did you take them? Also, what was your diet and training like? Any cardio?
> 
> Did you experience any increased aggression while on Anavar ? And how much did your libido go down? Has it recovered post PCT?
> 
> Thanks!


My results actually were really good, I just feel I should've gotten more for what I paid. I have taken M1D in the past at a much cheaper price and gotten similar results, however still not as good.

I had BD 10 mg tabs. I would take 2 when i wake up (around noon), 1 before my workout (around 3 - 5), and one around 8 or 9 PM in the evening. My diet consisted of four meals a day, all which would include either chicken, turkey, or tilapia, along with some type of vegetable. Oh and scrambled eggs for snacks (could be a meal as well). I did not drink enough water, but tried to get it when i could. I did hardly any cardio...like, maybe once a week because i felt bad for not doing it. The bodyfat practically just ran away, but that could perhaps be due in part to my superior genetic metabolism. Aggression was certainly up, but not too much to control...but definitely up.

My libido was pretty much shot by the end. Having sex was practically a chore. It was good at first though...actually it was better. Vascularity was up so it seemed my gear grew. It has gone back to normal following PCT.

Things i loved were the strength gains and pumps. I wish I could've gotten more size...my friends tell me i definitely have, but for the money i spent i don't think it's enough.

anything else, feel free to ask

----------


## Kiki

that price is ridiculous.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> VAR - 40/40/40/40/40
> Nolvadex - 0/0/0/0/0/40/30/20/ off
> Testostorgrow - 0/0/0/0/0/1tab ed/1 tab ed/ 1 tab ed/ off
> 
> Everybody always knocks var only cycles because of its mild AAS qualities and its high price. Many speculate that unless you run it for 10+ weeks at 60mgs+ you are wasting time and money...
> 
> Sad to say...pretty much right.
> 
> My 5 week 50mg ED supply cost me just short of $340. It was my first "real steroid " cycle (as i have done a few OTC PH's in the past), and I wanted to be sure I had my hands on something safe that would shape my body into an attractive build. PCT was nolvadex 40/30/20 to boost LH and natty test, with 1 tab of testostorogrow each day to put libido and free test back on track. 
> ...



So you gained 7 lbs and lost 5% bf in 5 weeks? Yeah my ass.....

----------


## Ashop

> VAR - 40/40/40/40/40
> Nolvadex - 0/0/0/0/0/40/30/20/ off
> Testostorgrow - 0/0/0/0/0/1tab ed/1 tab ed/ 1 tab ed/ off
> 
> Everybody always knocks var only cycles because of its mild AAS qualities and its high price. Many speculate that unless you run it for 10+ weeks at 60mgs+ you are wasting time and money...
> 
> Sad to say...pretty much right.
> 
> My 5 week 50mg ED supply cost me just short of $340. It was my first "real steroid " cycle (as i have done a few OTC PH's in the past), and I wanted to be sure I had my hands on something safe that would shape my body into an attractive build. PCT was nolvadex 40/30/20 to boost LH and natty test, with 1 tab of testostorogrow each day to put libido and free test back on track. 
> ...


Most men end up finding that larger dosages are required. Its one of my absolute favorite AAS orals. It is expensive but well worth it IMO.

----------


## jman855

> So you gained 7 lbs and lost 5% bf in 5 weeks? Yeah my ass.....


My weight fluctuates between 194 -197, but yeah, that's what the tests showed.

I trained hard and went real heavy 6 days a week. Some people may not see such gains because the shit kills your appetite and they under-eat, however i specifically planned not to make this mistake and force fed myself 4-5 meals a day.

----------


## stevey_6t9

any pics??

----------


## Kiki

before and after pics are better then words  :Big Grin: 

i'm sure you have some?

----------


## jman855

I wish I did, my camera was stolen 2 weeks in before I could upload. I took an after pic with my laptop, so the quality isn't great, but it's all I have. All I can say is that I really was not in any type of great shape at all in my before...

----------


## jman855

a few more

----------


## Morgoth

You look good, though I would put you at above 10% BF.  :Smilie: 

Has yuor aggression gone back down to normal? If so, how long did it take?

----------


## jman855

> You look good, though I would put you at above 10% BF. 
> 
> Has yuor aggression gone back down to normal? If so, how long did it take?


Yeah, might just be it was because i tested with those crappy electrode tests.

Although aggression was slightly apparent, it was never an issue (but definitely apparent). It was back to about normal when PCT started

----------


## Morgoth

Another thing, did you start your PCT the very next day after taking your last Var tab?

----------


## jman855

> Another thing, did you start your PCT the very next day after taking your last Var tab?


Yes, i began the nolvadex at 40 mg the day after my last var dose. I threw in the testostorogrow a few days later

----------


## nycap

var sucks. PERIOD!

----------


## rookie builder

> var sucks. PERIOD!


I disagree, depends on what your goals are..... good thread for var only cycle. Do you plan to do a bulking cycle or is this the body type and fitness level you were looking for?

----------


## Jahcuree

Cool log brother, 7 pounds for $300+ something sounds worth it in my opinion. 

Hard-gaining is rough!

----------


## Jahcuree

Cool log brother, 7 pounds for $300+ something sounds worth it in my opinion. 

Hard-gaining is rough!

----------


## danielli

I think your 'after'pics look pretty good, but without before pics you cant really say for sure...what's up?

----------


## jman855

> I think your 'after'pics look pretty good, but without before pics you cant really say for sure...what's up?


like i said, i lost my camera. but trust me, i was in pretty garbage shape before




> I disagree, depends on what your goals are..... good thread for var only cycle. Do you plan to do a bulking cycle or is this the body type and fitness level you were looking for?


This was my goal, to lean out and appear in shape...however after completing this as my first cycle...i feel greedy, I want more. I think when winter time rolls around I am going to do a test cycle

----------


## Cotto333

A before picture would be usefull.

Judging by your pics you have shaped up very well, would you reccomend a Anavar only cycle for cutting up, and what was your PCT, is is safe to just use Nolvadex as pct?

----------


## junkiescumbag

im about to run var at 50mg ED for 6 weeks, im 20, 6'2 200lbs 14%bf

i will be taking proviron at 50mg ED for cycle and the PCT to keep libido high. was thinking of using Turanibol but decided against it. proviron just seems safe as it has no effect on your body's ability to produce test. plus i might get a few extra pounds or whatever.

----------


## njviking

im on my 1st ever cycle. im running 80mg of winny ed and other than some joint tightness and soreness i feel fine. my only complaint is Winny def. has ruined any desire to eat. i have to force myself to eat 6x a day.

for the $$$ id run winny over var. just my .02.

----------


## pulax5

I was wondering if i could get any suggestions on my *first ever cycle* I may get laughed at and flamed for this post but ive already bought everything and im too excited to stop now... 40mgs of Var ed for 4 weeks... Proviron for 2 weeks, split (3rd week- 25mg ed and 4th week- 50mg ed.) PCT will be 2-3 weeks Nolva, either 1st week 20 mg ed.. 2nd weeknd 10 mg or maybe 20/20/10 for 3 weeks. tribulus throughout, with milk thistle during PCT

I'm 23 years old.. been lifting for 6 years.. 5'8" 160 lbs already hard with a bf% of 6-7.. eating clean and cardio is already an integral part of my lifestyle.. any suggestions?? im guessing good results??

----------


## warlord_wang

What the **** is up with all these young dudes running oral only cycles. If your going to do juice juice right guys. Test should be the base of all cycles you wouldn't be having libido problems if you ran test. Also oral only cycles are a waste of money, start pinning don't be a *****

----------


## STEEDA69

THANK GOD!!!! I was just about to ask the same Q? 

Dude, 20 yrs old.... WTF? You could have EASILY gained that size _(and more)_ naturally! The only "positive point" about this is the fact that you chose Anavar and only used it for a short stint. Not sure WHY you felt the need for N-dex though? People like Jay Cutler _(and the likes)_ would have NEVER attained the mass they have without reaching their maximum _natural_ potential FIRST!

Only comment I disagere with is the last one. Yes, Test should be the "base" AAS in most cases but when used in the right combinations & time periods, Orals can be a formidable accessory!

----------


## aronjrsmil

> THANK GOD!!!! I was just about to ask the same Q? 
> 
> Dude, 20 yrs old.... WTF? You could have EASILY gained that size _(and more)_ naturally! The only "positive point" about this is the fact that you chose Anavar and only used it for a short stint. Not sure WHY you felt the need for N-dex though? People like Jay Cutler _(and the likes)_ would have NEVER attained the mass they have without reaching their maximum _natural_ potential FIRST!
> 
> Only comment I disagere with is the last one. Yes, Test should be the "base" AAS in most cases but when used in the right combinations & time periods, Orals can be a formidable accessory!


 could have easily gained 7 pounds and lost 5% bf??? maybe in 5 months, not 5 weeks.

----------


## Sky6620

Ya sorry dude, your not at 10% BF, google what 10% BF looks like and compare the pics! Also, test is the only true way, pure injectables!

----------


## TRT2010

well if it was worth it for him then i guess congrats man. most wldnt ever do var only and for the little you gains and the massive price you paid

----------


## ghettoboyd

> So you gained 7 lbs and lost 5% bf in 5 weeks? Yeah my ass.....


thats what i was thinking and the comment about everyone notices his superior shape made me LMFAO!...sorry OP its just my first reaction...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> What the **** is up with all these young dudes running oral only cycles. If your going to do juice juice right guys. Test should be the base of all cycles you wouldn't be having libido problems if you ran test. Also oral only cycles are a waste of money, start pinning don't be a *****


i know you want to help and all but i wouldent spoon feed him anything bro...if he chooses to fuk up his body, then let him but dont give him any info... let him learn it on his own, all the info is here he just needs to look for it...and maybee by doing so he actually learns something like thew dangers of cycling too young...just saying bro...

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam it i did it again...pepps need to stop bumping old threads cus i keep replying and looking like a douch,thanx...

----------


## utryit

good gains

----------


## Rhodium

I thought we didnt discuss price on here?

----------


## spywizard

we don't but and it's 2 yrs ago...

----------

